# cant connect to internet have netcfg.hlp



## philsmtech (Jan 25, 2009)

i cant connect to the internet on one of my computers the message netcfg.hlp is displayed do i net a driver for my modem?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a file that is part of the basic Windows installation, if it's missing you have a corrupted installation.

Try an SFC first: SFC Tutorial.

If that doesn't work, you may have to consider a repair installation of Windows: How to Perform a Windows XP Repair Install


----------

